# MIUI Google Search Force Close



## UnfedBear67 (Jul 31, 2011)

I am getting a force close everytime I try and use the search bar in the browser and the widget (when searching the internet). Didn't know if this was happening to anyone else and is a bug or if I'm doing something wrong.


----------



## UnfedBear67 (Jul 31, 2011)

Data / Cache Wipe Fixed It.

You can delete this thread


----------

